# bloodlines?



## harrow17 (Jan 26, 2010)

im not to sure what bloodlines are so what are they.

ive read that you cant tell by looking at the dog but but i found a dog that i like and it is believe to be castillo and lar-sen. are those good bloodlines?

also this is the dog i like, so when looking for a dog like this how what do i look for?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

my dog has castillo bloodline..and yes castillo and lar san are very good bloodlines


----------



## harrow17 (Jan 26, 2010)

your dog look like that at all?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

well harrow no mines a chocolate rednose and hes only 15 weeks old. IF u like i can post a pic up for you or you can go to my album i have lots of pics of him on there


----------



## harrow17 (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks how do i look at your albums?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

click on my name it'll take you to my main page this scroll down a lil and near the bottom right it should say albums..Then click on the phto where it says czar el rey and look through


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

thats a pretty dog


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

that looks like the one performance kennel just got. magnum


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

boy said:


> that looks like the one performance kennel just got. magnum


yea it sort of does huh


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Lar-San and Castillo are predominantly UKC show blood. The Castillo dogs tend to be larger and basically red/rednose and chocolate. The Lar-San dogs are red/rednose. Potential problems to look for when getting a dog bred like that are day blindness, thyroid problems, and hip dysplasia. But if bred right, you should end up with a dog that can compete in the show ring in both registries (UKC and ADBA), and also working events like weight pull, agility, etc. I don't know Castillo well enough to comment, but the heavy Lar-San dogs I've met range from mild to super-hot in terms of dog aggression, but they've also got a good brain on their shoulders. In other words, you can teach them to ignore other dogs when they're working, but you still have to be APBT-savvy and on your toes with them.

Is that dog bred by a known kennel? Are there any other pictures of her?


----------

